# connect.cpp error in word & excel 2k



## beavmetal (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a user running WinXP with Office 2000 and Outlook 2003.

The user is getting the following error: Error caught at [file connect.cpp, line 955]. 

I have tried the following:
1.) Reinstalling Office 2k
2.) Reinstalling Outlook 2k3
3.) Creating new normal.dot file
4.) Disabled All add-ins
5.) Applied absolutely every update I could find for Win & Office/Outlook
6.) Computer rebooted several times 

The error occurs ONLY, I repeat ONLY, when Outlook 2003 is open and the error only occurs in Excel and word (Office 2000). Outlook 2003 is connecting to an exchange server.

It is pretty obvious there is a resource conflict with connect.cpp between office and outlook.

Anyone know how to fix this?

Also, I appreciate any help, but please only post a response if you have a clue how to solve the problem.


----------



## Cornstar23 (Jan 10, 2008)

In Microsoft Excel
1. Go to Tools > Options > Mail Format tab
2. Uncheck "Use Microsoft Office Word 2003 to edit e-mail messages"
3. Click OK
4. Close all microsoft programs


----------



## beavmetal (Oct 2, 2007)

I can see what you are talking about if I go into Outlook 2003, but the boxes are greyed out and not checked.

Thanks for the suggestion though. I'm open to others.


----------

